# RATE THIS DEAD BIRD



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just kidding. :lol: Rate this spice rack instead.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dunny...I think your great girl, BUT this is where I draw the line....Rate your SPICE RACK? You have got to find something to do with your free time.....you live in Boston for Christ sake.....go for a run or walk.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

is this masscops.com or massspiceracks.com?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I like it. It's retro


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

.....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="62078 said:


> Dunny...I think your great girl, BUT this is where I draw the line....Rate your SPICE RACK? You have got to find something to do with your free time.....you live in Boston for Christ sake.....go for a run or walk.


What are you trying to say, you don't like my rack?

You love it and you know it! :wink:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Your rack is too busy. 

I don't like a busy rack. It gives me no pleasure.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh Dunny...I feel I should come to Boston for a girls night out! :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Despite what you people think, I do have a life. :^o 

Yes, I went running today, Wolfman. :mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha just kidding!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

So was I...  

I need a life!!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that from Ikea?

Scott :rock:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Dunny this may make you feel better:

Work M-F at school...
Work F-Sat night at my parttime job......
Take exams whenever they become available....

This leaves my Sundays free where I am doing laundry. I suppose that's what happens when you get married and none of your friends are married too....or maybe I just really have no life


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sounds like me in reverse. Work full time, work overtime, go to school full time (well, I did take this semester off though)... except most of my friends are married/have kids/have lives, and I post pictures of my finger and spice racks on Masscops. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman";p="62164 said:


> OK, you ran on the 7th...
> 
> It's the 8th. Nice day for some strength training. Pullups, anyone?
> 
> :kitty:


I'm having a pushup contest with some of my students next week. It's they're new punishment, because the punishment we administer to them now doesn't work anymore!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

I have seen better racks.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice rack Dunny is it paid for? You dont mind if I put my dill on it do you?


:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

NOT AT ALL, GO RIGHT AHEAD :shock:


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

What Bird?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You catch on quick. :roll:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Crazy-irishman";p="62186 said:


> I have seen better racks.[/quote/]
> 
> Still looking for my friggin bread stix.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

George likes his chicken spicey.


----------

